# Koi Pond Filter Advise



## Barry Hannah (30 May 2022)

Ive got a Koi pond that holds around 3400 litres, I've currently got two filters running it.

One is a Hozelock Bioforce 1400 and the other is an Oase Filtoclear 6000.

So the pump in the pond sends the water to the Bioforce which then flows into the Oase and finally back into the pond.

The filter media in both is just the standard that comes with them, so I think the Bioforce has some sponges and media and the Oase is just sponges.

I was thinking about changing this around so the Bioforce has just sponges to perform the mechanical filtration and then having the Oase full of media that does biological filtration.

First up would this be a good way to improve the pond and if so any recommendations on what to fill the second Ose filter with?


----------



## martin-green (30 May 2022)

What problems are you having?
What is the make/model of your pump?
When did you last change the UV lamps?
How many koi?
How big are the koi?
Any other fish?
Pictures of the pond?


----------



## Barry Hannah (31 May 2022)

Thanks so not having problems as such but was just looking to see if I can improve the water quality and in tern help the fish with the best setup I possibly can. 

Both filters have got UV lights first one is 36w and the second is 11w which have both just been changed in the last few weeks. 

Currently got 8 Koi


----------



## martin-green (31 May 2022)

I presume you check the water quality often? You obviously change the UV tubes as and when required, clean the filter sponges like wise, You know what they say.....................if it isn't broke, don't fix it.

Or the *other way* is, yes, add 3 large round filters, 6 more short UV's carry out 50% water change everyday (except Tuesdays) then you will have everything at its best...........until next month when you should add 3 hexagonal side entry filters with lava rock, and a small row boat that will be at its best, until the month after in which case you should add.......and so it goes on. 

Yours is one of the nicest uncluttered ponds I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Barry Hannah (31 May 2022)

Yes try and change the bulbs each year (early spring) and give the filters a cleanout as well.

Guess I was just thinking I should add some biological media as both filters are basically just full of sponges.

Im wondering if I can potentially add some to the planting section at the end as this is a shelf, so could incorporate the planting with the media?


----------



## hypnogogia (31 May 2022)

Barry Hannah said:


> both filters are basically just full of sponges.


Sponges make very good biological filters.


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2022)

Nice, neat pond, you could add a few baskets of water cress as it grows really fast and is great for using up nutrients in the  pond water.


----------



## Barry Hannah (31 May 2022)

foxfish said:


> Nice, neat pond, you could add a few baskets of water cress as it grows really fast and is great for using up nutrients in the  pond water.


Thanks!

Now thinking of maybe building a box filter where the plants are (these are sitting on a shelf) to hold some filter media and the plants. 

I can then split the pump in the pond so one way goes to the pressure filters and the other goes into the box filter in the pond. 

Plus will get a bit  more flow. 

Not 100% sure but think that would be a good idea??


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2022)

Absolutely any form of vegetable filer is a good idea.


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2022)

If you wanted to really go for it then a fiberglass box standing on the edge of the pond filled with baked clay balls,  planted with cress and with the bottom drilled with mutable holes over the pond edge. 
Pump pond water via a spray bar into the box and let it fall back into the pond. 
That would work very well during the warmer months when you are feeding heavily.


----------



## Barry Hannah (1 Jun 2022)

foxfish said:


> If you wanted to really go for it then a fiberglass box standing on the edge of the pond filled with baked clay balls,  planted with cress and with the bottom drilled with mutable holes over the pond edge.
> Pump pond water via a spray bar into the box and let it fall back into the pond.
> That would work very well during the warmer months when you are feeding heavily.


Great that is the sort of thing I was thinking about, Does anyone know any companies that will make a fibreglass box to a custom size?


----------



## foxfish (1 Jun 2022)

That is exactly the sort of thing that I do but unfortunately I live across the sea!
Perhaps garden centers  would have something  that can be adapted or there might even be a commercial something from a koi dealer, @martin-green might know of something?


----------



## Barry Hannah (1 Jun 2022)

foxfish said:


> That is exactly the sort of thing that I do but unfortunately I live across the sea!
> Perhaps garden centers  would have something  that can be adapted or there might even be a commercial something from a koi dealer, @martin-green might know of something?


Thats a shame, wouldnt need a massive size something like 148cm long, 25cm deep and 35cm wide


----------



## martin-green (2 Jun 2022)

How did you arrive at the figure of 148 cm? Why not look at "plant troughs" you could stack or interconnect them. Much cheaper than having something custom-made from fibreglass.  (You have to find a company who will do it for you, then there is the cost of a one off mould, and shipping to you.)

However, I still stand by what I first said.


----------

